# Josie Bones - Closing



## Dan2 (16/1/14)

I just called to book for dinner and the number is disconnected.
Sent a message via their website and they said "...last service is 2nd Feb ... the restaurant has sold".
Did a quick search and found a news article from October last year which said they're in financial trouble but should pull through okay.

What a bugga - looks like they didn't.

Thanks to some advice from members here, we've been twice and thoroughly enjoyed it. We had the pigs head last visit.

Luckily we fly in the night before they shut, so we'll get one last drink there.


----------



## Dan2 (16/1/14)

On other breaking news:

I've just found out that I'm not a "whole man" :huh: (see member status)


----------



## Spiesy (16/1/14)

That's a shame.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (16/1/14)

Maybe if the greedy fucks hadn't charged double what a beer is worth, people would have gone there. 

Let it be a warning to other operators that think they can get away with that sort of pricing; punters will vote with their wallets.


----------



## doon (16/1/14)

They have mentioned nothing about it on Facebook


----------



## kenlock (16/1/14)

Dan2 said:


> On other breaking news:
> 
> I've just found out that I'm not a "whole man" :huh: (see member status)





Spiesy said:


> That's a shame.


ROLFL
:chug:


----------



## JDW81 (16/1/14)

doon said:


> They have mentioned nothing about it on Facebook


Nothing about it on the website either...


----------



## doon (16/1/14)

They are putting on an event on 29th of jan too


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Maybe if the greedy fucks hadn't charged double what a beer is worth, people would have gone there. Let it be a warning to other operators that think they can get away with that sort of pricing; punters will vote with their wallets.


Started by "sore looser" Chris Badenoch from Masterchef.......mmmmmmmmmm....if the prices matched his arrogance then I can see why it went titts up


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

Golden ale is tasty as. I hope it is continued.


----------



## kevo (16/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Started by "sore looser" Chris Badenoch from Masterchef.......mmmmmmmmmm....if the prices matched his arrogance then I can see why it went titts up


He was robbed!!

Seriously.


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

http://m.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/meatball--wine-bar-to-takeover-josie-bones-space-20140116-30wwv.html

Looks like he will be focussing on brewing so you should be right bizier.


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/14)

Were somewhat in the shyte, closure probably not unexpected.

My God was that four years since he was on MC ...... :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/14)

Owing the tax office $125k is a fair bit of coin. And twice bankrupt.....


----------



## Dan2 (16/1/14)

manticle said:


> http://m.goodfood.com.au/good-food/food-news/meatball--wine-bar-to-takeover-josie-bones-space-20140116-30wwv.html
> 
> Looks like he will be focussing on brewing so you should be right bizier.


Good googling! I didn't find that one.
I'm a big fan of their golden too.

Glad to see they're not admitting defeat. It would be a kick in the guts to see your dream come alive then slowly slide away.
I was happy to pay the price for a great experience as an occasional treat, and I hope they can be more successful in their next venture.


----------



## kevo (16/1/14)

Dan2 said:


> I hope they can be more successful in their next venture.


So do they.


----------



## Cube (16/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Started by "sore looser" Chris Badenoch from Masterchef.......mmmmmmmmmm....if the prices matched his arrogance then I can see why it went titts up


Didn't realise he needed tightening?


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/14)

I definately agree he wouldn't of done.
However everyone to there opinions.


----------



## Spiesy (17/1/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Maybe if the greedy fucks hadn't charged double what a beer is worth, people would have gone there. Let it be a warning to other operators that think they can get away with that sort of pricing; punters will vote with their wallets.


200% markup is pretty standard for drinks at a restaurant, isn't it?


----------



## Spiesy (17/1/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> No. No is is ******* not


I think you'll find it is, mate. At least. 

Maybe he marks up more than 200%?

Even a bottle of VB at my local, cheap, Viet joint is $6. How much is a slab?


----------



## JotaPerro (17/1/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Maybe if the greedy fucks hadn't charged double what a beer is worth, people would have gone there. Let it be a warning to other operators that think they can get away with that sort of pricing; punters will vote with their wallets.


The prices didn't seem to be affecting their business. Last time I was there, walked in on a Saturday night and couldn't get a table as we didn't have a booking.


----------



## mckenry (17/1/14)

How much was a beer?


----------



## kevo (17/1/14)

There's a difference between a substantial markup on alcohol being _standard _and acceptable.


----------



## vittorio (17/1/14)

i was reading everyone's comments, and alot of them are negative. I know the prices are expensive... but at least he gave it ago, not many people are opening up breweries these days and the ones that do, need support not negativity if they want to compete in the beer industry.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/14)

I don't think its a question of greed, he has staff, rent on the premises, servicing of a loan no doubt, plus all the other overheads then as he is brewing the beer he has duty and tax to pay on that. He would be charging accordingly but if he has previously been bankrupt twice before he should throw the towel in on running a business, or get a business manager.
$125,000 is not a lot of money to owe the tax office but that depends on other debts he has incurred whether he can trade out of it,
because all of his creditors will be very jumpy now.


----------



## Danwood (17/1/14)

I too enjoyed the Boneyard beers they had on tap.

I was talking to the brewer (Brendan?) while having a meal there (probably should've been talking to the missus, but anyway). He seemed very knowledgeable and was turning out some decent brews.

So hopefully they'll stick around. I'll certainly support them if their beers cross my path.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> $125,000 is not a lot of money to owe the tax office


If it isnt, what is....the ATO will hunt you down untill you die to recover unpaid tax.

I sure as hell would not like to owe that much


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/14)

Sounds like a lot, tax office will negotiate a payment plan, but the thing is keeping a line of credit going with the suppliers after all the publicity of being in trouble.
If he does close down the tax office gets zilch, but in saying that the ATO wouldn't give a rats about the money if they foreclosed on his business.


----------



## DU99 (17/1/14)

try this article
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/tax-trouble-for-masterchef-couple-chris-badenoch-and-julia-jenkins/story-fni0fiyv-1226724745191


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/14)

If it his personal debt the ATO will still pursue.


----------



## NealK (17/1/14)

I was there for fathers day last year. I found them to be excellent hosts and really enjoyed both the food and all the beers that I tried.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/14)

It isn't a personal debt Stu, its a business debt, even if it was personal he will just declare bankruptcy again.
I would say that $125,000 is not an impossible position to get out of but we don't know what other debts he is liable for, he could always ask the ATO if it is cheaper for cash.


----------



## fcmcg (17/1/14)

Well I have to agree with Vottorio...
Some of these comments are a bit negative...
I went there 3 times as part of a westgate club function and was well served and well fed...sure it wasn't cheap but as a beer and food matching experience , it was excellent .
I know Chris has a reputation of arrogance but in all my dealings with him and having met him at least a dozen times , I've always found him to be approachable. I'm sure those who met him at ANHC would agree...
I guess more than anything , this just goes to show how hard it is in the food industry....
Yes the beer was expensive but I've seen vb's for $7 at restaurants, and most pints of craft beer are now over $10....
Good luck to him , in his new venture , I reckon
Pity about Josie Bones..I always enjoyed it


----------



## doon (17/1/14)

Does suck I have been meaning to get there and never did looks like I won't now!


----------



## domix (17/1/14)

I echo Ferg's sentiments.
Always had a great time there. Fantastic list of beers and excellent food.
I really liked what they were trying to do as far as exposing people to different, interesting beers (got my ex into sours!) and nose to tail eating.
Quite sad that they're closing. I'll have to pop in soon for a meal.


----------



## Snowdog (18/1/14)

Sadly we didn't make it by when we were down in Melbourne last year. Hoping the brewing side works out well.
Met Chris and Julia and they're good regular people. Glad Chris gave his restaurant a go.

Not sure where the negative opinion was spawned from, and is sad to see here. 
If it is the marketing strategy that has stirred it up, then maybe a brewery that sells $9 schooners at the source... well, nevermind.


----------



## matthoughton (20/1/14)

This is Matt Houghton from Boatrocker Brewery. We currently have more than $1300 outstanding from Josie Bones, due since end November 2013.

This is not the first time they have exceeded the time limit for credit. Now that we know they are closing the doors, we are more than a little nervous. We recently took a big hit of over $5k from a large establishment that folded due to poor management.

We have sent repeated emails, called them, and heard nothing back. Yet somehow they are funding a new brewery, a new establishment. I guess you have to ask yourself, how?

They have until tomorrow to have the money in our bank account. Then we look at further action. But as they close their doors next week, it may not even be worth it. 

Here's hoping that Chris & Julia are able to channel some of the money from their new venture into paying back the debts of their old one.

Cheers,
Matt H.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/1/14)

No doubt you won't be the only creditor, just write it off as a bad debt.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/1/14)

Walk into their new brewery. Walk out with several stainless conical fermenters. Sell them to us cheap. Problem solved.


----------



## fcmcg (20/1/14)

It's a pity that creditors have to resort to airing their issues on here...


----------



## manticle (20/1/14)

I agree.


----------



## GalBrew (20/1/14)

It's also a pity that people don't pay their bills and then declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/1/14)

Mmm....if going bankrupt or going bust, one would seriously have to wonder how they are funding a new brewery. Pretty sure the credit refference agiencies would have a red X next to their names, even if it was a PTY LTD company. And if they are made bankrupt they are going to have to wait a few years.


----------



## carniebrew (2/2/14)

matthoughton said:


> This is Matt Houghton from Boatrocker Brewery. We currently have more than $1300 outstanding from Josie Bones, due since end November 2013.
> 
> This is not the first time they have exceeded the time limit for credit. Now that we know they are closing the doors, we are more than a little nervous. We recently took a big hit of over $5k from a large establishment that folded due to poor management.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt, did you get paid in the end? Saw this post on their blog recently....
http://josiebones.wordpress.com/2014/01/30/farewell/


----------



## kevo (2/2/14)

Are the brewery and restaurant separate businesses 'on paper?'


----------



## carniebrew (2/2/14)

I'd say they most certainly are, given the "Boneyard" name for the brewery side of things.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (2/2/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> No. No is is ******* not.
> 
> When are venues going to realise this.
> 
> ...


I mean Realy. Tell us how you truly feel. O wait I'm not listening carry on then.


----------



## doon (2/2/14)

They were selling all their remaining stock of bottled beer at 50% off today. Would of gone if I wasn't hungover!


----------



## dammag (2/2/14)

Even $1000 is a lot to be owed as a small business. I've got someone who owes me $66 and that annoys me  Really. I went out of my way to do the right thing and now someone can't even be bothered to pay me a paltry sum.

It's not enough to want to have a business, you've got to run it also.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (2/2/14)

Yes it is



dammag said:


> Even $1000 is a lot to be owed as a small business. I've got someone who owes me $66 and that annoys me  Really. I went out of my way to do the right thing and now someone can't even be bothered to pay me a paltry sum.
> 
> It's not enough to want to have a business, you've got to run it also.


 the fact is many people think it's easy to borrow money and setup a money making enterprise. The reality is very different. 
If my bakery owed 100k to the ATO I would lose my house. That is bottom line.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/2/14)

There is no escaping the tax man


----------



## kevo (2/2/14)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> If my bakery owed 100k to the ATO I would lose my house. That is bottom line.


How, then, do people in this situation manage to reestablish themselves?

From a purely financial perspective, I just don't get how people can manage to do this - before we even begin to think about questions of ethics etc...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/2/14)

Yes...one must wonder. It was no secret thst Chris was bankrupt when he was on Masterchef ( and the reason he was so pissed at not winning).

He must be getting money ftom somewhere


----------



## manticle (3/2/14)

Let's speculate.


----------



## Bizier (3/2/14)

I heard he has a lot of Swiss accounts managed in the Bahamas and has an Elephant-Man-like half-brother under his house, and he eats boogers. Once he also leaped from a speeding train onto the roof of a car whilst the ATO chased him, but Julia picked off a few of them with a sniper rifle from up on a hill, so they attended their losses instead of continuing the chase.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/2/14)

manticle said:


> Let's speculate.


Lets use the internet to accuratly speculate.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/14)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Yes it is
> 
> the fact is many people think it's easy to borrow money and setup a money making enterprise. The reality is very different.
> If my bakery owed 100k to the ATO I would lose my house. That is bottom line.


Scooby if your bakery owed the ATO 100K why would you loose your house, your bakery (presuming you are a Pty Ltd Company and you, are separate entities.
As with Josey Bones, the owners do not personally owe the ATO, Josey Bones the business owes it, GST is not recoverable from the individual.
Different matter if you had been withholding employees tax and not passing it on to the ATO, or if you owed the bank and put up your house as security.


----------



## manticle (3/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lets use the internet to accuratly speculate.


The accuracy of the internet is beyond doubt.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (3/2/14)

Snowdog said:


> Sadly we didn't make it by when we were down in Melbourne last year. Hoping the brewing side works out well.
> Met Chris and Julia and they're good regular people. Glad Chris gave his restaurant a go.
> 
> Not sure where the negative opinion was spawned from, and is sad to see here.
> If it is the marketing strategy that has stirred it up, then maybe a brewery that sells $9 schooners at the source... well, nevermind.


Couldnt agree more Snowdog.

My comments were not an attack on the service they provided, on all reports it was fantastic. Funny how everyone shot back with how good their experience was; I said nothing about the service or experience, just the horrendous pricing.

Too many bars are gouging customers on beer prices, and it needs to stop if we want craft beer to be available and approachable to everyone and not this overpriced beer snobbery that some places make it. Its not just the venues either, some distributors are taking the piss with pricing as well, which makes the venues charge more in turn. 

I always say deal direct with the brewery and get the best service and price.

Anyone who knows me will know that I have a little bit of experience in this area.

I Hope they learn from their mistakes and I hope to hell all the breweries get paid what they are owed.


----------



## carniebrew (3/2/14)

I reckon Josie Bones were buying their beer from beercellar.com.au, that would explain the prices.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/2/14)

manticle said:


> The accuracy of the internet is beyond doubt.


It sure is. I know this cause I googled it.


----------



## Dan2 (3/2/14)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Too many bars are gouging customers on beer prices, and it needs to stop if we want craft beer to be available and approachable to everyone
> I always say deal direct with the brewery and get the best service and price.


I suspect their HUGE range may have let them down. 1 or 2 of each style should be ample if you choose wisely - pick a few reputable breweries and keep their stock turning over


----------



## carniebrew (3/2/14)

Hey I'm not sure they were going out of business by the way....the couple of times I went there, both weeknights, the place was packed to the rafters come 7pm. It wasn't a big place, but given what people were paying for the food and drink, they would have been taking in some fair coin each night.

They may have just decided to sell up and move on to something new.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/14)

The place they are going, Meatball and Wine bar are opening up a third one, maybe they have a franchise in that, beer prices are the same, nothing immoral about making a profit as long as the suppliers are looked after.


----------



## stux (4/2/14)

Well, I liked it, met Chris and enjoyed a very nice beer and nibbles excursion over a number of hours.

Will miss it.


----------



## matthoughton (4/2/14)

Hey everyone. After going on this forum, we got their attention. One invoice was paid a couple of days later. The other was paid this morning. We didn't want to come and air our laundry here, but after the amount of time and effort going into to chasing 2 invoices, we were at wits end, and didn't want to lose our hard earned money. We've been burnt too many times by small bars not paying their bills. As they say the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Hopefully we didn't offend anyone here by posting.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/2/14)

Looks like he is thinking of using you in his next venture Matt, remember strictly C.O.D, your the supplier you call the shots.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (4/2/14)

matthoughton said:


> Hey everyone. After going on this forum, we got their attention. One invoice was paid a couple of days later. The other was paid this morning. We didn't want to come and air our laundry here, but after the amount of time and effort going into to chasing 2 invoices, we were at wits end, and didn't want to lose our hard earned money. We've been burnt too many times by small bars not paying their bills. As they say the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Hopefully we didn't offend anyone here by posting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


I can't see why anyone would be offended. 
I hope Josie Bones is prosperous too the point that everyone can make a living. It's sad to see a small business struggle,worse if they go under.


----------



## kriscrompton (4/2/14)

matthoughton said:


> Hey everyone. After going on this forum, we got their attention. One invoice was paid a couple of days later. The other was paid this morning. We didn't want to come and air our laundry here, but after the amount of time and effort going into to chasing 2 invoices, we were at wits end, and didn't want to lose our hard earned money. We've been burnt too many times by small bars not paying their bills. As they say the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Hopefully we didn't offend anyone here by posting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


If anything it just shows how hard small breweries have it in Australia. 

http://m.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/abbott-government-increases-beer-tax-as-alcohol-drinkers-call-for-new-deal/story-fni0fit3-1226817022572


----------



## Yob (4/2/14)

Running a line of credit is always a risk, trusting those you do it for is a must.. 

Paid up, great.. Paid late.. Ok.. No communication?

**** that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/7/16)

After recognizing this picture posted in 'Show us your tap handles' as the entrance to Josie Bones started to wonder about the exploits of Mr Badenoch apparently sold the Josie B and ordered his brewing equipment for Boneyard from Micah Reese!
Well I don't know if the Boneyard Brewery ever got off the ground before folding (strike 4) or it did get off the ground, and then folded, but I wonder what the resilient Mr Badenoch will do this year.


----------



## doon (26/7/16)

Lives in denmark now


----------



## GalBrew (26/7/16)

It got off the ground. Their beer isn't everywhere but it's around.

Well I take it back. Looks like Boneyard has gone belly up too. Maybe he should quit while he's behind.

Shame. Their golden ale wasn't bad.


----------



## Coalminer (26/7/16)

Seems like he and Julia have moved and are living on a Danish island (Bornholm) in the Baltic sea. Left May 4th this year

oops, too late ^^^


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/7/16)

Paradise.


----------



## spog (26/7/16)

doon said:


> Lives in denmark now


Now that's along way away..........


----------

